# Upper Marlboro, MD Curly Coated & Golden Ret. males in shelter!!



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

Big Beauties & Gentle Giants!!-Larger Breed Dogs In Shelter!!

Big Beauties & Gentle Giants!!-Larger Breed Dogs In Shelter!! (Upper Marlboro,MD/DC area/PGAMD)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: 2012-09-13, 5:27PM EDT
Reply to this post [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


These are just some of the many large and larger dogs waiting for adoption at the Prince George's Animal Management shelter. They are all different personalities and breed mixes. Larger breed dogs often get overlooked at the shelter, but you just never know what package your perfect dog will appear in. Ask to meet some of these bigger dogs and find out more about them. There's bound to be one who's perfect for your family. Scroll all the way down this page past all of their photos for shelter adoption instructions and rescue contact information at the bottom of this page. You'll also find weblinks where you can access the complete list of our avaialable pets. To see recent Craigslist ads, just type "pgamd" into the search field here in the pets section. 


*ID#A376216 male 4 year old Curly Coated Retriever mix (looks like a Black Lab with wavy fur!), 54 lbs:* 


MILTON ID#A376332 male 1 year old Black Labrador Retriever mix, 51 lbs---possibly hit by a car, some swelling of his hind leg.



BUTCH ID#A376510 male 2 year old blonde German Shepherd mix, 66 lbs:



BOY WONDER ID#A376525 male 8 month old red Siberian Husky mix, 49 lbs:



CUJO ID#A376554 1 year old German Shepherd Dog, 65 lbs:



*ROCKY ID#A376560 male (already neutered) 5 year old Golden Retriever, 90 lbs:* 


FELINE FRENZY!! 

June 1, 2012 through September 22, 2012 

To help with the drastic increase in the number of cats and kittens that come to the shelter this time of year, the shelter is offering reduced adoption fees for the cats all summer long. The total adoption fee will be reduced to $45! And because we think it's better to save two lives than one, if you decide to adopt a second cat or kitten at the same time, the adoption fee for the second one will be waived! So you get to enjoy the love and companionship of two adorable felines for $45. Tell your friends and please help us adopt out a record number of cats this summer.


PGAMD-PRINCE GEORGE'S ANIMAL MANAGEMENT DIVISION (your county shelter) IS LOCATED AT: 3750 BROWN STATION RD., UPPER MARLBORO, MD 20772. LOOK FOR THE SIGN THAT SAYS: COUNTY ANIMAL SERVICES.


I am a volunteer and don't get daily updates on each pet's status.. Make sure to write down the ID number (the one starting with 'A') as there are often others there by the same name or similar description. This will help staff find information more quickly. Each pet's status changes quickly due to the number of animals that come to our shelter. Ask the staff to help you meet the one you're interested in if you don't see him or her in the public area. You do NOT need to be a Prince George's County resident to adopt.

CONTACT INFORMATION: 
If shelter staff are busy helping the animals they may not be able to take your phone call immediately. The main phone number is: 301-780-7200, press 2 for directions or 5 for adoptions. You can also try 301-780-7241, 7242 and 7243 for general call routing.

IF YOU MIGHT APPLY FOR A PET: ---FIRST read the adoption RULES which you can find at Prince George's County, MD - Department of Environmental Resources (DER) : Animal Management Division under "adoption"
If you think you might be applying to adopt a pet the day you visit, you might want to bring along:
* Photo ID
* Copy of your property tax bill (if you own your home) or if you rent, please bring a copy of your signed lease or landlord letter stating the owner's pet policy.
* If you have a vet or had a vet, bring their name and contact information.

This will help speed the process for you. Please be aware that the adoption process, usually requires at least two visits, one to meet and apply and one to pick up the pet. During the process they will want you to bring the rest of the family who will be living with the new pet in to meet the pet, too. If adopting a dog and you already have a dog that may be classified as a bully-breed, we may suggest that you bring him/her in to meet the new dog. Please have any current pet's rabies certificate and make sure your current dogs are up to date on DHLPP vaccine. Parvo is a community-wide problem in unvaccinated dogs and keeping your pet up to date on these shots is your best defense.

HOURS: 
Kennel/Adoption Hours: Monday: 12 pm -- 6 pm / Tuesday: 12 pm -- 6 pm / Wednesday: 11:30 am - 7:30 pm / Thursday: Closed / Friday: 12 pm - 6 pm / Saturday: 10 am - 4 pm / Sunday: Closed 

We are closed on Thursdays, Sundays, and County holidays. 


FEES: 

WOWWWW***GREAT NEWS FOR SENIOR PETS! THE PGAMD NOW OFFERS FREE ADOPTIONS WHEN YOU ADOPT ANY PET 7 YEARS AND OLDER!! Please consider some of these amazing mature cats and dogs who might otherwise be overlooked. They make wonderful laid back companions. Senior pets may need more vet time in their later years. This is our way to help you with that!. These free adoptions cover all the shots, fees, spay/neuter and even your first year's license. All dogs and cats will have many expenses throughout their lifetime. These adoptions are still subject to application approval.

Dogs
Adoption fee $25
Microchip $15
Heartworm Test $15
Rabies Shot $20
Distemper Shot $10
Bordatella Shot $10
License $5 or $25
Spay/neuter $100

Cats ********SEE 'FELINE FRENZY' ABOVE FOR SUMMER DISCOUNTS AND PAIR ADOPTIONS!!********
Adoption fee $25
Microchip $15
License $5 or $25
Feline Leukemia Test $20
Rabies Shot $20
Distemper Shot $20 
Spay/Neuter $45

The shelter's Petfinder page is excellent. . .check it out!! It has links to low cost spay and neuter, training tips and videos for dogs and cats, success stories and all the great featured pets, some with videos of their own! For more information about the shelter's adoption program and to see all the featured pets with videos, go to the shelter's Petfinder webpage at: Instructions For Adoption/Rescue/Volunteering @ PGAMD Shelter This site has a lot of shelter info, location and answers to many questions you might have.

The individual pet list is often updated more rapidly on the shelter's Petharbor site: PetHarbor.com: Animal Shelter adopt a pet; dogs, cats, puppies, kittens! Humane Society, SPCA. Lost & Found. Use zip code 20747 and click on Prince George's Animal Management to see the most recent list of dogs or cats at the shelter.

There is a great information page written by volunteers to answer some of your frequently asked questions. Go to the current Craigslist posting at: http://washingtondc.craigslist.org/mld/pet/3250324667.html If this link has expired, just type "information" into the search field in the pets section and the new listing titled "Information For Adoption/Rescue/Volunteering @ PGAMD" should show up. 

The official Prince George's County website for the shelter is located at: Prince George's County, MD - Department of Environmental Resources (DER) : Animal Management Division and you can navigate by using the drop down index on the left hand side (for instance, "adoptions" for the procedures to adopt a pet.) There are also articles about animal news in the county and information about events and meetings like pet parenting classes, pet bereavement support and more.

DONATIONS: 
You can now make cash donations to the shelter by going to our main webpage at Prince George's County, MD - Department of Environmental Resources (DER) : Animal Management Division and you can also get the most current wish list on the same site and click on "wish list". We can always use more towels and thick blankets to keep the animals comfy (not the super fluffy kind. . .the dogs think those are toys  Donations can be dropped off or mailed to: Prince George's Animal Services, 3750 Brown Station Rd., Upper Marlboro, MD 20772.

VOLUNTEERING:
Come to a volunteer orientation meeting!
For more information about the orientations or any aspect of volunteering, please contact:

JoAnne G. Brown, Volunteer Coordinator
Prince George's County Animal Shelter
(301) 780-7220
.

RESCUE INFORMATION:

The shelter is rescue-friendly! If you work with 501c3 rescue group and would like to help, please contact the shelter's dog rescue coordinators, Dina Howard at 301-780-7226 [email protected] and Jenna Peterson at 301-780-7253 [email protected] or the shelter's cat rescue coordinator Christina (301) 780 7219, [email protected] and include the pet's ID number in the subject of your message.


Tag: PAMD PGAMG 
• Location: Upper Marlboro,MD/DC area/PGAMD
•it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests
PostingID: 3269987880

***I EMLD. ALL OF THE MD GOLDEN RET. RESCUES FOR THEM.*


----------

